# My horse Nitro's poem



## Deanne (May 7, 2009)

~~~GOD'S GIFT~~~

Soft, kind brown eyes
And big fuzzy ears,
A knicker fills the air,
Whenever I'm near.
A friend and a confidant,
Who never complains,
While I talk of things,
Sometimes so mundane.
When I need to feel free,
He understands.
So, we gallop along across field or sand.
The wind in my hair,
His mane in my hand,
Kindred spirits are we,
And if you look close you'll see,
That special smile on my face,
Put there by he,
I could never replace, 
The horse of my dreams, 
For that is because....
God sent him for me.
~~~Deanne H.~~~
*Written for my sweet boy Nitro*
​


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

very good!


----------

